# Chamber music



## mtmailey

Often i see about string quartets.SO what do you people think of string trios,string quintets & string sextets?


----------



## Bulldog

I like them all.


----------



## Arsakes

Piano Trios are perfect to me.


----------



## DaDirkNL

Arsakes said:


> Piano Trios are perfect to me.


Agree. Especially Beethoven's and Schubert's.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I tend to favour chamber works which feature at least one prominent string instrument (although I'm not crazy about those which are for guitar, mandolin or lute) but any that don't are fine by me - i.e. Hindemith's various sonatas featuring winds.


----------



## Vaneyes

I like that Sarah Chang album. That's what I like.


----------



## Weston

Of the selections I prefer string quintets, but I really prefer chamber with piano. That seems to be a lot less monochromatic (speaking from an illustrator's standpoint) than a string quartet.


----------



## Freischutz

There seems to be something wrong with this poll. I thought it should go like this:

*Who here like these kinds of chamber music?*

String Trios
String Quintets
String Sextets
Mahler


----------



## TurnaboutVox

String Trios, Quartets, Quintets, Sextets, Septets (Adams, Milhaud and Richard Strauss, before you ask) - all the same to me. I like 'em. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jurianbai

Personally I like them all too. It is just that most of non-string quartet repertoire did not has the 'euphoria' status as some of string quartets repertoire were (Death and Maiden,Beethoven's etc.). 

Don't forget the woodwind + strings form.


----------



## mmsbls

I like them all as well. I don't think I have a preference due to the instrumental content, but my favorite actual works are quintets (Schubert and Mozart especially). There are wonderful works from all 3 combinations.


----------



## mtmailey

jurianbai said:


> Personally I like them all too. It is just that most of non-string quartet repertoire did not has the 'euphoria' status as some of string quartets repertoire were (Death and Maiden,Beethoven's etc.).
> Don't forget the woodwind + strings form.


Yes LIKE MOZART made some quartets for string & flute ,quintet for clarinet & string quartet


----------



## lylechan

Hi poll-lovers 

I'm in a group that loves discovering string quartets and we've started a website with a cheeky poll -**The Hunt for the Greatest Forgotten String Quartet*. Come and vote, and the results actually help program a concert of neglected masterpieces at the Australian Festival of Chamber Music (webcast live internationally).

http://forgottenstringquartets.com/vote-in-the-hunt-for-the-greatest-forgotten-string-quartet

You can also join the site (it's free) and contribute content and join the forum. Please do!

best wishes, Lyle


----------



## hpowders

The greatest music has been in the string quintet category of the 3 categories mentioned, as in the Schubert String Quintet and the Mozart g minor String Quintet.


----------



## mtmailey

hpowders said:


> The greatest music has been in the string quintet category of the 3 categories mentioned, as in the Schubert String Quintet and the Mozart g minor String Quintet.


I say SCHUBERT STRING QUINTET sounds better than MOZART'S
 to me though.


----------



## atmplayspiano

I love Rossini's Sonatas a quattro


----------



## csacks

Only because of Brahms´s first sextet I voted for them. It is breath taking to me


----------



## mtmailey

csacks said:


> Only because of Brahms´s first sextet I voted for them. It is breath taking to me


YES the movement 2 is my favorite of the string sextet #1


----------



## Antiquarian

I enjoy Haydn's "London" trios, Not really a string trio though. They were composed for two flutes and a cello.


----------



## KenOC

Not a vote, but Beethoven's three String Trios Op. 9 are most excellent and not at all well known. Give 'em a try if you've a mind!


----------



## mtmailey

Beethoven string trios are great i have them all on cds.To many people focus on the string quartets though.


----------



## hpowders

Ummmmm......let me see......could be because Beethoven's string quartets are in totality his greatest achievement.

My opinion.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Ummmmm......let me see......could be because Beethoven's string quartets are in totality his greatest achievement.


Well, yes of course. But aside from that? :lol:


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Well, yes of course. But aside from that? :lol:


Beethoven may have created the string trios to make some of the string quartets sound so much better in comparison. He needn't have bothered. The quartets are absolutely the greatest example of human musical genius after Bach.


----------



## KenOC

By that logic I should stick to orchestral recordings. There are more strings in the viola sections alone. Well, maybe not all tuned the same...


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> By that logic I should stick to orchestral recordings. There are more strings in the viola sections alone. Well, maybe not all tuned the same...


I had to change that post. Hard to joke about such an impressive collection as the Beethoven Quartets.

But you are on to something. Why pay good money for a string trio CD when that same money can purchase an entire orchestra and star conductor? Makes no sense.

As a matter of fact, shouldn't all chamber music CD's be discounted a few bucks under the price of orchestral CD's?

I'm simply asking. I just want to know why.


----------



## mtmailey

Well i like Beethoven string quartets BUT THEY FOCUS ON THEM SO MUCH,the string trios are great to here.Point is that Beethoven had other great chamber music other than string quartets.


----------



## hpowders

The piano trios are good. So are the violin/keyboard sonatas.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bulldog said:


> I like them all.


I like them all also.


----------

